
A protocol for detection of Covid-19 using CRISPR diagnostics [pdf] - ejstronge
https://www.broadinstitute.org/files/publications/special/COVID-19%20detection%20(updated).pdf
======
bionhoward
Legit! We’re also working on the same exact type of CRISPR (Cas13) to
treat/prevent CoV (as an extension of the Bit Pharma Bio Firewall project
we’ve been thinking about for ~7years) here:

[https://github.com/bionicles/coronavirus](https://github.com/bionicles/coronavirus)

Goal is to use gene therapy to make the lung cells delete the virus. Just
imagine a Bio Firewall, that’s what we’re working on. We don’t modify the
cells’ DNA, we add a new chromosome, and it’s possible to make that self-
destructing, which we’ll do. got the side effect prediction algorithm working
and posted a video on Twitter here:
[https://twitter.com/bitpharma/status/1240986466437791744?s=2...](https://twitter.com/bitpharma/status/1240986466437791744?s=20)

Right now we’re expanding the side effect prediction index from lung CDS to
the whole transcriptome with LevelDB ( multiple orders of magnitude more data
but we can reuse this algorithm and the prebuilt index across a number of
different CRISPR projects) you could use the same exact process for a number
of bugs, Flu would be a good one!

Please hit me up at bion@bitpharma.com if interested to assist on stuff like
plasmid design, computational directed evolution of stealth CRISPR, in
vitro/vivo testing, or business stuff (we’re hackers not MBAs!)

/yolo

